

Google & Bing compare and contrast just the results - caruana
http://www.adevslife.com/post/59491259921/bing-google-results

======
ewest
I take it that both Google and Bing are broken...I get this message..

"um, you broke it. I could blame myself for letting you break it but that
would make an ass out of you and me :)"

Nice try!

